# Proud of my girls *beach pics*



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've really been struggling with the girls recall. Lucy is great with no distractions, but at the beach, there are so many rabbits, she's just like a bullet from a gun as soon as she gets off the lead. So she's now got a 50ft line for the beach, which, she has finally accepted. She didn't try to run away or get off it!

And Katy, who has a problem with being a bit boisterous, didn't run off once. She didn't go to any dogs or people. She pretty much focused on her ball or rope the whole time.

Good girls! (for a change LOL).

Going onto the beach by Niseag, on Flickr


The brindles by Niseag, on Flickr


The girls by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and a funny cloud by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


The dogs by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr

This is where Lucy wants to go...its where the bunnies live!

Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy showing how long her lead is by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd getting a treat by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr

And maybe, a bunny on the horizon

Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

awww beautiful grey's they are all lovely and great pictures to


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic pics & dogs, love the collars to very smart


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great dogs,great beach,great pictures.:thumbup1:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely dogs and a great place


----------

